# Rate my plan to lose my virginity



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

I put my tinder location in Colombia using tinder gold (because I never get any matches in America and I heard girls in Colombia like white guys)

And I matched with a cute 19 year old girl. We’ve talked for a few month on and off and she always seems responsive and into me. She said if I ever visited that she would love to go out on a date with me and insinuated it would probably end in sex. She admits she is very easy to fuck.

Anyways I have the money to visit Colombia for a week, and I’d love for her to be my girlfriend for that time. But how do I make sure she really will? I don’t want to waste my time and money if she’s just stringing me along. I’m planning on straight up asking her if she will be my gf for the week, I will get a nice Airbnb and take her out on nice dates, like buy her dinner and buy her clothes etc. I will finally ascend bros. Once I cum inside a pussy no condom I will know what’s it’s like to be a normie.


----------



## Mikecel (May 7, 2020)

That’s doing the most.


----------



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Once she sees your face she will lose all interest



I’ve sent her lots of face pics and she says I’m cute.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 7, 2020)

Be more straightforward. If she is easy to fuck you don't have to try so hard.


----------



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> In all seriousness
> 
> High risk, High reward


Ik, I’m plan on on $1,000 for flight + hotel and $500 more for dates. That would be well worth it to experience having a real gf though. I’m worried we won’t have a connection irl and I will be alone there too. I could escortcel there but it’s not the same...


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Ik, I’m plan on on $1,000 for flight + hotel and $500 more for dates. That would be well worth it to experience having a real gf though. I’m worried we won’t have a connection irl and I will be alone there too. I could escortcel there but it’s not the same...


JUST BE A CASH COW FOR SEX BRO


----------



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> JUST BE A CASH COW FOR SEX BRO


Not even beta bucksing man, most of the money is just to get there, Colombia is far away, and of course I need money for a date too.
Stop laughing at me.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Not even beta bucksing man, most of the money is just to get there, Colombia is far away, and of course I need money for a date too.
> Stop laughing at me.


Okay, good luck anyway bro.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> She admits she is very easy to fuck.





Blackpillsuicide said:


> I’d love for her to be my girlfriend



jfl@u, cuck


----------



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> jfl@u, cuck


Yea, for the week you spastic. Not LTR.


----------



## Chad1212 (May 7, 2020)

*YOU FUCKING BETA BUX SIMP*


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Yea, for the week you spastic. Not LTR.


You plan to spend thousands of dollars to temporarily betabux a PSL 4 average girl.

Being an incel that you are you will get attached to her with her being a first woman in your life.

JFL it's over if you have to fly out of your country to get sex with an average girl


----------



## Hector (May 7, 2020)

Rate my e-whoring plan:

So I faked a 19 years old latina, put the location in Colombia, and I catched a simp.

We talked and all that shit (so mentally tiring, he even sent me a dick pic), and the fella just want to come to Colombia and be my sugar daddy JFL

Milked him already 500$ for my MSE


----------



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

Ok seriously... Fuck you guys, I actually take initiative to meet girls and ascend and this is the reaction I get? :/


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Ok seriously... Fuck you guys, I actually take initiative to meet girls and ascend and this is the reaction I get? :/


Just fucking lol

Your ”plan” is basically prostitution with a few extra steps


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (May 7, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Just fucking lol
> 
> Your ”plan” is basically prostitution with a few extra steps


EXACTLY

OP is gigacoping


Blackpillsuicide said:


> Ok seriously... Fuck you guys, I actually take initiative to meet girls and ascend and this is the reaction I get? :/


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 7, 2020)

Hector said:


> Rate my e-whoring plan:
> 
> So I faked a 19 years old latina, put the location in Colombia, and I catched a simp.
> 
> ...


300 IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 7, 2020)

Props for the dedication to lose your virginity OP but thats honestly retarded


----------



## dap31 (May 7, 2020)

op is retarded, getting escort is more honorable than your plan. plus escorts are hot. she is psl 3


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 7, 2020)

fucking cuck


----------



## uglymofo (May 7, 2020)

hes got to be joking jfl


----------



## Pillarman (May 7, 2020)

Worth a nice 20 bucks, more than that and you're getting a negative ROI


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (May 7, 2020)

Cant wait for the live leak vid


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 7, 2020)

Simp.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 7, 2020)

Isn't too much effort? 
Just contract an escort


----------



## user1728482728 (May 7, 2020)

I


Entschuldigung said:


> Isn't too much effort?
> Just contract an escort


its not the same bro.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> I
> 
> its not the same bro.


How do you know since you're virgin?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 7, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> I put my tinder location in Colombia using tinder gold (because I never get any matches in America and I heard girls in Colombia like white guys)
> 
> And I matched with a cute 19 year old girl. We’ve talked for a few month on and off and she always seems responsive and into me. She said if I ever visited that she would love to go out on a date with me and insinuated it would probably end in sex. She admits she is very easy to fuck.
> 
> ...


You are not wealthy enough, to BetaBuxx.

I assume, that woman is assuming that you can BetaBuxx, because you're white.
I doubt it will be enough for her what you have in mind


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (May 7, 2020)

If she sends you nudes and you know she is the person talking to you, she would prob fuck


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 7, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Once she sees your face she will lose all interest



yt source? curious of comments


----------



## Virgincel (May 7, 2020)

>Colombia
you are gonna die


----------



## Desh (May 8, 2020)

Right click on her and click ' search google for image', if her image pops up then most likely she is fake.


----------



## Time Travel (May 8, 2020)

I thought changing location on tinder was free atm ?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> I’ve sent her lots of face pics and she says I’m cute.


maybe video chat first or something. and get some other reason to go to colombia so if it somehow doesn't work out nevertheless you won't spend the rest of your vacation falling into depression and having your money wasted.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 8, 2020)

here's my plan: see a hooker. It worked.

Better than acting like a clueless fool your first time with an actual girl.


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (May 8, 2020)

OP make sure you have plans outside of visiting her so you can still enjoy your holiday I remember faceandlms recalling a similar situation and the woman flaked on him so he just chilled with arab incel since he was in the country at the time


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 8, 2020)

JBW is enough to lose your virginity. Live on easy mode in asia


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

JFL


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 8, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3381 (May 8, 2020)

good plan


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 8, 2020)

Imagine travelling to another country for sex.


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Imagine travelling to another country for sex.


Yeah bro just fracture your skull for sex instead. JFL. This sub is absolutely deranged sometimes. Location maxxing is more legit than looksmaxxing.

Fuck off tbqh.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Yeah bro just fracture your skull for sex instead. JFL. This sub is absolutely deranged sometimes. Location maxxing is more legit than looksmaxxing.
> 
> Fuck off tbqh.


Ok bro keep paying airline fees to travel and fuck a already used up whore. You do you son, I am not a cuck


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Ok bro keep paying airline fees to travel and fuck a already used up whore. You do you son, I am not a cuck


I just waNT you to know 
Locationmaxxing can do more for your SMV than any surgery could


----------



## Romanicus (May 8, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Just contract an escort


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

Dont come to my country you fucking incel faggot low t ass betabux bitch nigga framecel


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Ik, I’m plan on on $1,000 for flight + hotel and $500 more for dates. That would be well worth it to experience having a real gf though. I’m worried we won’t have a connection irl and I will be alone there too. I could escortcel there but it’s not the same...


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Dont come to my country you fucking incel faggot low t ass betabux bitch nigga framecel


How about you party w me instead bro. We can go slay at the clubs


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Dont come to my country you fucking incel faggot low t ass betabux bitch nigga framecel


Do you smuggle drugs up ur ass for money


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> How about you party w me instead bro. We can go slay at the clubs


I got a lot of tinder whores but uninstalled it since quarantine started


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

That’s my backup plan. Colombia has some of the hottest girls in the world and I’m glad it’s legal cause I’m high inhib. Legit 9s who will fuck you all night for $30 JFL.


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> Do you smuggle drugs up ur ass for money


Yes but in your moms ass instead


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Yes but in your moms ass instead


Where’s my cut of the $$ then


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> That’s my backup plan. Colombia has some of the hottest girls in the world and I’m glad it’s legal cause I’m high inhib. Legit 9s who will fuck you all night for $30 JFL.


Yeah escorts are cheap af here ngl and gl


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 8, 2020)

Just go bruh if she somehow rejects u just go fuck colombian hookers or find some other colombian hoes. They are all hot as fuck ngl I really wanna travel there for that reason.


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 8, 2020)

*1000 DOLLARS FOR HOTEL AND FLIGHT?*

Wasting a ton of money bro, go get a 1 month pass at a hostel for $250 or less, plus food $150 and your set, gives you way more room to work with.

Also before you go find at least 20 Colombian girls to have dates with, rotate plates etc. That way if this one says no then you'll have plenty of other girls. Use a Tinder Boost at 7 PM Colombian time and put it to Medellin, one of the best cities to slay in all of Colombia

Also if your there, make sure to eat Bandeja Paisa, empanadas, arepa, visit Medellin, and take a look around. Think about installing Uber and getting a cab from the airport, airport to Medellin is a little long ride.

*You shouldn't be worried about getting mugged as long as you don't look super white. To not get mugged, always wear jeans, don't wear a watch/take out your wallet in public, and don't wear shorts. Deadass no one wears shorts there, its not a favela. Also just keep a knife on you if your really worried, as long as you've been lifting you'll mog 50% of them in terms of muscle

Pro Tip: If you want to have fun and slay fast, tell the cab driver to take you to Communa 13 or Districto 4, those places are good for JBW slaying (don't actually go to these)*


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *1000 DOLLARS FOR HOTEL AND FLIGHT?*
> 
> Wasting a ton of money bro, go get a 1 month pass at a hostel for $250 or less, plus food $150 and your set, gives you way more room to work with.
> 
> ...


Lol at the last part bro he’s gonna die


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *1000 DOLLARS FOR HOTEL AND FLIGHT?*
> 
> Wasting a ton of money bro, go get a 1 month pass at a hostel for $250 or less, plus food $150 and your set, gives you way more room to work with.
> 
> ...


Everything you said is good except the comuna 13 and distrito 4 part son
XD


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 8, 2020)

Make her sign a contract


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 8, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> Lol at the last part bro he’s gonna die





BigChinHispanic said:


> Everything you said is good except the comuna 13 and distrito 4 part son
> XD



*Lo mejor para la experiencia paisa *


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 8, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Yeah escorts are cheap af here ngl and gl


Ngl im gonna go look at some plane tickets think im gonna start saving up


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 8, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Ngl im gonna go look at some plane tickets think im gonna start saving up



*If you look white and can speak decent English, you can get a "teaching job" as side-income. You don't even have to teach, you just talk to them so they can learn how to imitate how real English speakers talk. 
*
*Get a TEFL groupon and your set, might need a Bachelors but it depends, then you legit just walk into one of the schools they have big signs outside and you could get a job the day after if your not aspie and look white*


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *Lo mejor para la experiencia paisa *


Where are you from son


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Ngl im gonna go look at some plane tickets think im gonna start saving up


I’m planning on going to Cartagena. Safer than Medellin and apparently it’s easy to find escorts on tinder.


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 8, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Where are you from son



*De Prado hermano. Pinche framecel quiere venir **a nuestro pais*


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Ngl im gonna go look at some plane tickets think im gonna start saving up


Come to Cartagena w me bro we can get an Airbnb and slay.


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> I’m planning on going to Cartagena. Safer than Medellin and apparently it’s easy to find escorts on tinder.









Major cope, Medellin is safer and there pretty much the same. Your missing out by going to Cartagena bro, especially at this time of year


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

Go to Panama instead


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Come to Cartagena w me bro we can get an Airbnb and slay.


Honestly im down. U looking for tickets and shit rn? Just lmk bro deadass


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *De Prado hermano. Pinche framecel quiere venir **a nuestro pais*


lmao i never thought i would meet someone from medellin in this forum
i live in the capital city now tho


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Honestly im down. U looking for tickets and shit rn? Just lmk bro deadass


Fr fam this summer imma go. U not autistic or shit rite??




BigChinHispanic said:


> lmao i never thought i would meet someone from medellin in this forum
> i live in the capital city now tho


Ok bro how do I find high quality scorts, m scared of going to a brothel can I just find them on tinder or go to a nice hotel bar??


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 8, 2020)

bruh are you out of your mind?
you will travel to another country to fuck a girl for money, you could fuck an escort, it will be cheaper and she will be more gl than that 3psl high body fat colombian


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Fr fam this summer imma go. U not autistic or shit rite??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok bro how do I find high quality scorts, m scared of going to a brothel can I just find them on tinder or go to a nice hotel bar??



www.photoprepagos.com





MILERÓTICOS COLOMBIA : Anuncios eróticos


Busca y publica anuncios eróticos gratis, anuncios de servicios sexuales, avisos para escorts, putas, escorts gay y travestis - Mileroticos.com




co.mileroticos.com





there


----------



## Chadlitecel (May 8, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *De Prado hermano. Pinche framecel quiere venir **a nuestro pais*


Otro colombiano aquí jajaja. 
De Medellín


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Fr fam this summer imma go. U not autistic or shit rite??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok bro how do I find high quality scorts, m scared of going to a brothel can I just find them on tinder or go to a nice hotel bar??


Lots of them on tinder


----------



## user1728482728 (May 8, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh are you out of your mind?
> you will travel to another country to fuck a girl for money, you could fuck an escort, it will be cheaper and she will be more gl than that 3psl high body fat colombian


Read the whole thread, I would rather get with a 4 for free than pay for an 8, also Colombia has the best escorts in the world so it is my backup plan but I’d rather have a real girlfriend for the time I’m there


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 8, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Fr fam this summer imma go. U not autistic or shit rite??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok bro how do I find high quality scorts, m scared of going to a brothel can I just find them on tinder or go to a nice hotel bar??


Nah I’m not a weirdo dw. Yup just hmu im down as fuck lol I need to skincaremax and gymcel a bit first were you thinking like july or august?


Blackpillsuicide said:


> Fr fam this summer imma go. U not autistic or shit rite??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok bro how do I find high quality scorts, m scared of going to a brothel can I just find them on tinder or go to a nice hotel bar??


I was researching and a lot of escorts just hang out in night clubs also since there are more you can get them dirt cheap cuz competition and whatever ur type is. Also exchange rate makes it super easy and the more they like u the cheaper it is.


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (May 8, 2020)

imagine being this desperate for sex lol. why dont fuck an escort


----------

